# Breakfast Burritos



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

On the first picture you will see a small bowl with a white mixture, that is a paste made of flour and water, is the glue to seal the wrappers after folding, is that simple. Flour tortilla's , your favorite filling in this case it was eggs, potatoes,sausages,onions,Spanish paprika, and hot sauce for me.And since the tortillas are made all you have to do is brown them in hot oil/lard.







































Enjoy:beercheer:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh wow those look good. Now you got me thinking. Might have to try this tomorrow morning.



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We eat breakfast around 7:30am. Please send over approx. 18-20 just to be safe. And don't be afraid to add some peppers to the eggs. 


I make a similar breakfast burrito but have never fried them. Didn't even think of it. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Those looked so good that I ordered something very similar at brunch today. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> We eat breakfast around 7:30am. Please send over approx. 18-20 just to be safe. And don't be afraid to add some peppers to the eggs.
> 
> I make a similar breakfast burrito but have never fried them. Didn't even think of it. Will have to give it a try.


I will tell you that they are very easy mess free and delicious,all you need is to give then some color basically you will be heating them,another favorite filling in my house is shredded BBQ pork,I have also made them will apple filling and dusted them with powder sugar,well I don`t have to say any more.:ignore:
Enjoy .


----------

